# Thewoodhaven website....gone?



## RogerS (26 May 2014)

Seems to have vanished

Pity if it has..some gentle folk over there.


----------



## marcros (26 May 2014)

Doesn't this happen every few months?


----------



## MMUK (26 May 2014)

Maybe they keep forgetting to pay their ISP host :lol:


----------



## Karl (26 May 2014)

It's there for me Roger.

Edit - Bizarre - it was there when I posted originally, now it's not.


----------



## StevieB (26 May 2014)

Looks like it is properly gone - domain name takes you to 123reg.com and whois.net suggests that the address is available for purchase.....


----------



## Halo Jones (26 May 2014)

That's is a shame. I really liked that forum, even though I never posted as often as here. Some really nice people moved over to there after some disagreement here - although I could never work out what actually caused the rift. 

Hopefully they might all come back here. I would welcome them.

I think a different place was hosted by a tool company. There were rumours it was having a hard time. Maybe it has finally had to close and needed to shut down the forum too?


----------



## RogerS (26 May 2014)

I'm told that it is a temporary hiccup.


----------



## RogerS (26 May 2014)

Karl":2ik30udy said:


> It's there for me Roger.




That's that old wreck of a computer of yours, Karl, serving you up a page from 2008 :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## KevM (26 May 2014)

Ditto for http://www.intelligentworkshop.co.uk/ which I believe was the sponsoring company which ran into difficulties a while back


----------



## Karl (26 May 2014)

Chromebook Roger, none of this apple rubbish.... 

I checked when i read your post, and it came up showing posts made today (Trim). Then checked again a couple of minutes ago and got directed to 123.


----------



## chippy1970 (26 May 2014)

I had read ages ago Tom wasn't doing well. A lot of people on the festool owners group complaining about not getting things they'd ordered from him.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## powertools (26 May 2014)

Karl":ib9s78yv said:


> Chromebook Roger, none of this apple rubbish....
> 
> I checked when i read your post, and it came up showing posts made today (Trim). Then checked again a couple of minutes ago and got directed to 123.



Good to know that I am not the only Chromebook user.


----------



## Harbo (26 May 2014)

There wasn't any disagreement when it was set up, just the wish to set up a more friendlier site with none of the bickering that takes place over here. Made even friendlier when a certain person on this forum got banned?

It was sponsored by Tom who started up Intelligent Workshop and which sadly ceased trading a while back.
I'm surprised he hasn't asked for members support?

Rod


----------



## Baldhead (26 May 2014)

That's a shame, I never posted there but called in often.

Rob (Harbo) who was banned? There's a few people who's names always pop up when the childish bickering starts, which I think spoils this forum.

Baldhead


----------



## wallace (27 May 2014)

Was it the amazingly helpfull mr 9fingers? I vaguely remember some grief


----------



## paulm (27 May 2014)

Baldhead":12060kwd said:


> That's a shame, I never posted there but called in often.
> 
> Rob (Harbo) who was banned? There's a few people who's names always pop up when the childish bickering starts, which I think spoils this forum.
> 
> Baldhead



You may mean Rob (Woodbloke) rather than Rod (Harbo) ? Rod has just posted above yours !

Cheers, Paul


----------



## KevM (27 May 2014)

Well, the a different place site is back up again, http://www.thewoodhaven.co.uk/phpBB3/index.php

http://www.intelligentworkshop.co.uk/ is still re-directing to a 123-reg holding page


----------



## Phil Pascoe (27 May 2014)

Not here , it's not.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (27 May 2014)

RogerS":2iheeh8y said:


> I'm told that it is a temporary hiccup.



I do hope so.

Neil


----------



## KevM (27 May 2014)

phil.p":2inruj3e said:


> Not here , it's not.



Maybe that's because I had it open on my computer, I've closed it now so you can try opening it :lol:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (27 May 2014)

No, still the same.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (27 May 2014)

phil.p":tl08yajk said:


> Not here , it's not.



Nor here either.


----------



## TrimTheKing (27 May 2014)

Evening all. Not sure what's going on with the haven to be honest. I have texted Tom to see if he is aware so hopefully he will see it, but other than that I don't have any contact details for him so can't say for sure what's happened, but it certainly looks like the domain name registration has lapsed. There was certainly no official decision taken to close the site down.

Will keep you informed if I find out anything further.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## KevM (27 May 2014)

Interesting - works for me in Chrome, Internet Explorer & Firefox both go to the 123-reg holding page


----------



## MMUK (27 May 2014)

KevM":1hgcrac3 said:


> Interesting - works for me in Chrome, Internet Explorer & Firefox both go to the 123-reg holding page




Try clearing your Chrome cache and see if it still works :wink:


----------



## KevM (27 May 2014)

Yep, still working and I can go to any page and load it.
Just looking at 'Found some planes in a bin...." at http://www.thewoodhaven.co.uk/phpBB3/vi ... f=4&t=4199 , never looked at it before so no caching going on.


----------



## Halo Jones (27 May 2014)

Doesn't work for me on chrome!


----------



## KevM (27 May 2014)

Works for me on my phone and tablet too using Dolphin - the only thing I can think is that I use OpenDNS on my router (rather than my ISP's standard DNS servers), but why it would be different for IE and FF on my PC I've got no idea.

Hey-ho.


----------



## Nick Gibbs (27 May 2014)

Doesn't look good from what I see, which would be sad because Tom worked hard to do his thing. It's really hard setting up on one's own, and I hope he's ok and wish him well. He kindly gave us some help when we set up British Woodworking. I've emailed him and will come back if I hear any news worth broadcasting.


----------



## RogerS (29 May 2014)

Looking at the Nominet details it would appear that the Last updated date is 26 May 2014 which coincides with when we noticed the site was down. This field usually gets updated when hosting is renewed and so it looks as if, as has already been suggested, that the hosting fee has not been renewed either by design or oversight.

Hope Tom is OK.


----------



## Doug B (29 May 2014)

Intelligent workshop tools site was also down the last time I looked.


----------



## Benchwayze (29 May 2014)

Bob 9fingers is on another website I believe. Don't know if he looks in here occasionally, but he is one of the many 'missed' characters over here. Amazingly helpful, and very knowledgeable indeed. 

Cheers Bob.


----------



## Deejay (29 May 2014)

Benchwayze":46efyn6c said:


> Bob 9fingers is on another website I believe. Don't know if he looks in here occasionally, but he is one of the many 'missed' characters over here. Amazingly helpful, and very knowledgeable indeed.
> 
> Cheers Bob.



Morning all

+1 Bob

He contributes on Woodwork UK

Cheers

Dave


----------



## RogerS (29 May 2014)

Well hope that some of the folk on the a different place pop back in here as I'd hate to lose touch with some of them.


----------



## Jacob (29 May 2014)

RogerS":ji497bdb said:


> .....some gentle folk over there.


Wot kaftans beads dope-smoking sorta thing? I didn't realise.


----------



## Harbo (29 May 2014)

But then again were you were banned!


----------



## Doug B (29 May 2014)

Jacob":t7n24l9k said:


> RogerS":t7n24l9k said:
> 
> 
> > .....some gentle folk over there.
> ...



What, wouldn't you have urned than ban if you'd have known :lol: :lol:


----------



## Benchwayze (29 May 2014)

woodworkUK? 

Would that be the 'dark side' then? I heard the term, but I didn't think that was the site concerned. I always thought they meant a different place'. 

Also, it looks like WWUK allows multiple accounts. 8)


----------



## morfa (4 Jun 2014)

The domain is ok till next year:

Domain name:
thewoodhaven.co.uk

Registrant:
Sustins Ltd

Relevant dates:
Registered on: 08-Dec-2009
Expiry date: 08-Dec-2015
Last updated: 26-May-2014

Looks like someone has either stuffed the hosting or changed the DNS settings, so it's parked with 123-reg's holding page.


----------



## Nick Gibbs (4 Jun 2014)

I've been trying to contact Tom, but with no luck. I've tended to think that forums are best not linked to a magazine, but I was wondering if I could take it over, and make it a forum for all things wood, to include Living Woods as well, so a touch of forestry and green woodworking and other things.


----------



## morfa (4 Jun 2014)

Nick Gibbs":3nxlo5j9 said:


> I've been trying to contact Tom, but with no luck. I've tended to think that forums are best not linked to a magazine, but I was wondering if I could take it over, and make it a forum for all things wood, to include Living Woods as well, so a touch of forestry and green woodworking and other things.



Well as the domain is registered till Dec 2015, you're going to struggle a bit to keep the domain, if you can't get hold of Tom (or whoever registered it).

FWIW most magazine forums I've ever seen haven't gone well. The only decent ones I've ever been involved in were a car forum (Practical Performance Car). The other ones that do well were big forums before they were bought out by magazines (Visordown (who seem to be indy again) and Bit-tech).

Also personally I find the number of woodworking forums (and that the same people post on all the forums) slightly annoying. Don't really think another one is needed.


----------



## Nick Gibbs (4 Jun 2014)

I tend to agree, Morfa. I'd only go ahead if Tom was willing to part with it and if I felt there was a benefit from having a site that links to all my wood-related magazines, and offers something different. I'm not that keen on the idea, but you never know until you start pushing out feelers. I own other URLs that could be used as a catch-all forum/hub, but was interested in the idea of taking on an existing entity.


----------



## Silverbirch (4 Jun 2014)

The main uk magazine-related woodworking forum seems heavily moderated, perhaps understandably. Any controversy is nipped in the bud. As a consequence, it seems pretty dull.


----------



## Nick Gibbs (4 Jun 2014)

I wouldn't have time to moderate a forum that heavily!!!!! I'd only do it if I think there is potential for a forum that covers a wide swathe of topics, from forestry to workshop layouts. My instinct is that there is not, but you never know unless you try.


----------



## CHJ (4 Jun 2014)

Silverbirch":30e8st5o said:


> The main uk magazine-related woodworking forum seems heavily moderated, perhaps understandably. Any controversy is nipped in the bud. As a consequence, it seems pretty dull.


Can you expect open views and content on a magazine supporting forum where some of the same contributors are vying for magazine article publication income or content exposure?


----------



## The Bear (4 Jun 2014)

I have to say I never saw the need for The a different place when Tom set it up. That said, now its gone it would be a shame to lose the content thats on there. A lot of people have put a lot of effort into helping others and I have some pages bookmarked for future use.

I have no idea why its gone (though I do understand its links to Intelligent Workshop and whats happened there). If Tom is unable to bring it back online I personally think the best option would be for one of the mods over there to take it over. For me forums are best run by the members for the members, not as an enterprise. I think Tom did a fairly good job most of the time of separating it from IW. I don't think new members would have any idea he owned both and Im pretty sure I'm right to think TWH came before IW anyway.

The only real need for any company links is for advertising of the type we have here, which I believe generates a modest income towards the running costs.

If Charlie ever wants to bail from here (and I believe his interest in wood has very different today, since he was quite young when he set this place up) I hope he would take the steps to pass ownership to the mods to preserve its content. In fact he probably deserves a big thanks for keeping this place going like he does (and the mods) when its no longer his thing.

Mark


----------



## Nick Gibbs (4 Jun 2014)

The Bear":6s3z5lif said:


> In fact he probably deserves a big thanks for keeping this place going like he does (and the mods) when its no longer his thing. Mark



Too right. It is an amazing resource.


----------



## Lons (4 Jun 2014)

That would be a great shame if it has folded.
I haven't posted for quite some time and only rarely visited but there was a lot of sensible advice without the bickering which is exactly why Tom set it up.

Bob


----------



## SurreyHills (5 Jun 2014)

Nick
It might be worth sending a PM to Bob (9fingers) on here, as he was running the a different place forum for Tom. He will know what the status is - he's also one of the most helpful characters I've come across and has sorted out a couple of motor issues for me.


----------



## Harbo (5 Jun 2014)

Bob has tried contacting Tom but Tom is not responding.

Rod


----------



## Doug B (5 Jun 2014)

There is some irony in the fact that one of Toms biggest complaints about UKW was the inability to contact Charlie, it would seem the the same is now true of Tom & has been for quite some months now.


----------



## Benchwayze (5 Jun 2014)

From my experience in the past with Tom, he was always quite affable and approachable; so I feel there might be some valid reason he is 'off the radar'. .


----------



## CHJ (5 Jun 2014)

SurreyHills":2ek7pbuc said:


> Nick
> It might be worth sending a PM to Bob (9fingers) on here, as he was running the a different place forum for Tom. He will know what the status is - he's also one of the most helpful characters I've come across and has sorted out a couple of motor issues for me.


I'm afraid that Bobs account on UKW is no longer active, therefore PM,s or e-mails via UKW will not be delivered.


----------



## The Bear (5 Jun 2014)

Chas
Is bob actually banned? I have a feeling he thinks he is. If I remember it was a pathetic spat over him endorsing some gear that he demonstrated. It was said at the time plenty of others on here do the same but for some reason bob was singled out. Now I might be wrong and he chose to leave but I have a feeling he still likes this place and would frequent again
Perhaps you could clarify whether he is welcome. The membership would seem to like him back from comments on this thread. 

Mark


----------



## Doug B (5 Jun 2014)

The Bear":7maj3pm2 said:


> I have a feeling he still likes this place and would frequent again



He does doesn't he :?:


----------



## CHJ (5 Jun 2014)

The Bear":1on27pzv said:


> Chas
> Is bob actually banned? I have a feeling he thinks he is. If I remember it was a pathetic spat over him endorsing some gear that he demonstrated. It was said at the time plenty of others on here do the same but for some reason bob was singled out. Now I might be wrong and he chose to leave but I have a feeling he still likes this place and would frequent again
> Perhaps you could clarify whether he is welcome. The membership would seem to like him back from comments on this thread.
> 
> Mark



I will once and for all put the record straight from my perspective. 
At the time a different place was set up by Tom and several regular members migrated from UKW to that site a lot of hurtful comments were made about UKW and the owner.

When Intelligent tools was set up as a trading business it had the opportunity to subscribe to UKW costs with paid advertising, it chose not to.

Mention of the Haven or intelligent tools was not blocked on UKW any more than several other business are but it was expected that a certain amount of discretion was used in promoting sales etc. and other businesses are often asked to pull back on self promotion if they are not paying for the exposure.

Indeed this site has in the past supported several start up projects, unfortunately in a couple of instances, members failed to see the difference between helping a starting enterprise and using the forum for continued commercial promotion once up and running without considering financial support for the forum.

It was in this vein that members starting threads relating to reviews of and the demonstration and promotion of items stocked by intelligent tools were worded appropriately so that they did not read as overt advertising.

Private off site communications regarding this subject failed to reach a consensus that was acceptable to some members, some of which made a conscious decision not to continue participation in UKW and made public statements to this effect.

Some of these accounts were not banned but were in effect subjected to the same result as far as other members were concerned by being de-activated. This was to avoid an accumulation of PM's that were likely to go unanswered amongst other things.

Personally I have the greatest respect for Bobs knowledge on the subject of motors and associated supplies and have always maintained links to his offerings on my personal web site and why UKW leaves his details available in his old posts signatures.

Any member that is having difficulty in accessing their account has only to get a message to one of the mods to have the account checked and if possible sorted.


----------



## G S Haydon (5 Jun 2014)

I think it could be comming back in some form. Sad to see it go, it was a very decent place.


----------



## MikeG. (9 Jun 2014)

G S Haydon":3onf3p0z said:


> I think it could be comming back in some form. Sad to see it go, it was a very decent place.



Do you have a reason to think it is coming back?

Personally, I am worried about Tom. I have always been able to contact him via private email, and yet have heard nothing from him for a week. I really hope he hasn't had health issues.



RogerS":3onf3p0z said:


> Well hope that some of the folk on the a different place pop back in here as I'd hate to lose touch with some of them.



Hello Roger 

I am just about to start building a new workshop, and was going to run a full blog-style thread on it (after a long absence from woodwork). Now I haven't a clue where best to post it.

Mike


----------



## Benchwayze (9 Jun 2014)

Hi Mike, 

Long time no see. Good to see you back. 

I'm quite sure we would all like to see your WIP, on your shop. It could go in projects here maybe. 
I'll look forward to it. 

John


----------



## MickCheese (9 Jun 2014)

Mike Garnham":1anezov6 said:


> I am just about to start building a new workshop, and was going to run a full blog-style thread on it (after a long absence from woodwork). Now I haven't a clue where best to post it.
> 
> Mike



Here Here Here. I would love to read about your workshop build.

I have missed a lot of people who offered me some really good advice so I hope I am able to welcome some back.

Mick


----------



## MikeG. (9 Jun 2014)

Well thanks John, and Mick, but I doubt I'll be back here. The a different place rather suited me.


----------



## MickCheese (9 Jun 2014)

Mike

I hope you reconsider. 

The more contributors the better for all of us.

Just turn the other cheek.

Mick


----------



## morfa (9 Jun 2014)

Mike - While I wasn't here when you went, it's nice to see you back.

If you're writing a series about your new shed, you could put it on a blog, such as wordpress or tumblr? Doesn't have to be on a forum.


----------



## Myfordman (13 Jun 2014)

The new a different place is being revived and currently under user testing before going live once proven.

MM


----------



## Harbo (13 Jun 2014)

That's good to know - whose taken it on?

Rod


----------



## monkeybiter (13 Jun 2014)

It seems odd that on a few occasions, when a member has a spat with a mod or perhaps mistakenly breaks a rule, they throw the teddy out, make a public declaration and withdraw into the shadows. A good forum is about the members, not the mods. We don't post for the mods, we post for our peers, to help or seek help. If we fall foul of 'the system' it's cost nothing but minutes and electrons. Surely we're all old enough to take it on the chin and move on. If this were such a bad place we wouldn't be able to continue such an open discussion about another forum in direct competition.


----------



## Max Power (13 Jun 2014)

Better that all the dummy-spitters have their own little hang out to go to though monkeybiter :lol:


----------



## monkeybiter (13 Jun 2014)

Max Power":bnjk8gb0 said:


> Better that all the dummy-spitters have their own little hang out to go to though monkeybiter :lol:



IMHO they/we would be better off if they just either called someone a pineapple or had a quick sulk, then carry on as normal. Life's too short to be offended. There's too many other things to think about, or if you can get your buttocks off the settee, to actually do, so I'm told :roll:


----------



## Max Power (13 Jun 2014)

Couldn't agree more, but if they're the type to spit the dummy out they aren't going to do that


----------



## Mr_P (13 Jun 2014)

I don't understand how woodwork causes so many problems it's an art not an a science.

What works for me, might not work for you.


----------



## monkeybiter (13 Jun 2014)

Max Power":3sotc393 said:


> Couldn't agree more



Phew! That's a relief, I thought I was going to have to stamp my feet and run into the kitchen. :wink:


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (22 Jun 2014)

Im currently looking for 9fingers to see if he is able to source a capacitor im struggling to find when I heard of the wood havens disappearance. 

Now I was one that had a disagreement on here yet never declared I was leaving. I haven't been on any forum for a very long time and for no other reason than I found time was hard to find to contribute anymore.

My issue with this forum was I contributed heavy, even made and ran the competition software, yet wasn't even given the time from mods when one of my for sale posts somehow didn't comply and I asked why and how I still could offer the forum members the chance to purchase cheap decent timber from my stock, helping me save on move it to a new shop and helping them obtain good timber at cheap prices, I still feel I was mis treated over it all. I simply stopped being as heavily involved here and doing as much for the forum.

Anyway I may pop my yet newer workshop wip on here. I have expanded my metal and wood shop.


----------



## Deejay (22 Jun 2014)

Hudson Carpentry":34wjg9cr said:


> Im currently looking for 9fingers to see if he is able to source a capacitor im struggling to find when I heard of the wood havens disappearance.
> 
> Now I was one that had a disagreement on here yet never declared I was leaving. I haven't been on any forum for a very long time and for no other reason than I found time was hard to find to contribute anymore.
> 
> ...



Try ...

http://www.homeworkshop.org.uk/index.ph ... e&user=105

Cheers

Dave


----------



## andys wood shed (22 Jun 2014)

Hudson Carpentry":ucyzwsoq said:


> Im currently looking for 9fingers to see if he is able to source a capacitor im struggling to find when I heard of the wood havens disappearance.



9fingers can be found on WoodworkUK


----------



## Myfordman (22 Jun 2014)

The Wood Haven will be returning in a slightly different format with most of the familiar faces SOON.
The forum software is undergoing final fettling and user acceptance testing as I write.
Meanwhile 9fingers is still around and can be contacted on [email protected] now or on the new a different place soon with the traditional username of 9fingers.

MM


----------



## monkeybiter (22 Jun 2014)

Hudson Carpentry":3f8i5u0e said:


> Anyway I may pop my yet newer workshop wip on here. I have expanded my metal and wood shop.



I for one hope you do find the time and inclination to do a wip of your new place; I always found your posts interesting and down to earth, especially around Oct/Nov.


----------



## XT500fred (3 Jul 2014)

Myfordman":3dqkos1h said:


> The Wood Haven will be returning in a slightly different format with most of the familiar faces SOON.
> The forum software is undergoing final fettling and user acceptance testing as I write.
> MM



That's great news Myfordman. But what of the whereabouts and well-being of Tom? Any news there?


----------



## Jacob (3 Jul 2014)

Myfordman":2kghxdq9 said:


> The Wood Haven will be returning in a slightly different format with most of the familiar faces SOON.
> The forum software is undergoing final fettling and user acceptance testing as I write....


I hope I'm still banned for life. I don't want to go through all that again! ("Urn" versus "hollow form" in case you are wondering)


----------



## Myfordman (4 Jul 2014)

Jacob, the software does not allow pre-emptive banning so the best thing would be not to register for the new site at all! :lol:


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (4 Jul 2014)

Jacob":36ogjyam said:


> Myfordman":36ogjyam said:
> 
> 
> > The Wood Haven will be returning in a slightly different format with most of the familiar faces SOON.
> ...



Its good to see there's no bitterness then


----------



## Jaco (6 Jul 2014)

Jacob":kximes4p said:


> Myfordman":kximes4p said:
> 
> 
> > The Wood Haven will be returning in a slightly different format with most of the familiar faces SOON.
> ...




Aaaaw, geeeee, come on Jacob, you enjoy those threads leading to the banning.

Be a sport and join, then you can add another banning to the list!
:lol:


----------



## MikeG. (14 Jul 2014)

Myfordman":332xt3v6 said:


> The Wood Haven will be returning in a slightly different format with most of the familiar faces SOON.
> The forum software is undergoing final fettling and user acceptance testing as I write.
> MM


Any news on this? Will it be under the same name? I start building a new workshop in a couple of weeks, then I'm doing a major house renovation, with loads of green oak work. I'd quite like to post on all this


----------



## Myfordman (14 Jul 2014)

Soon Mike, very soon!

Final titivating is all dependent on one person and they are very busy but it is all progressing honest!


----------



## Myfordman (21 Jul 2014)

The new version of the a different place is now up and running here http://www.thewoodhaven2.co.uk/index.php

MM


----------



## Dodge (21 Jul 2014)

Yes and pm'ing everyone on here with the link to it is taking the mickey if you ask me - bit like spamming!

I was never a member of the a different place and am happy here thanks!


----------



## Chippyjoe (21 Jul 2014)

Agree with Dodge,

Very underhanded way of doing things!


----------



## monkeybiter (21 Jul 2014)

The fact that this thread has been allowed at all, let alone progress to it's promotional conclusion is another reason to value this forum.


----------



## Noel (21 Jul 2014)

We've had a number of complaints about spamming. Out of interest anybody else had them, those that do mind? Mention here or PM a mod. Far as I recall it happened the last time. No big deal.

Jacob, did you get a PM...........? : )


----------



## cutting42 (22 Jul 2014)

Noel":1w9v9ksa said:


> We've had a number of complaints about spamming. Out of interest anybody else had them, those that do mind? Mention here or PM a mod. Far as I recall it happened the last time. No big deal.



I'd like to complain that I have not been spammed, what did I say? 

That's it, I'm off. I'm going to make my own forum now and you're all invited even Jacob.


----------



## MickCheese (22 Jul 2014)

I didn't get spammed but having been a member of both I found that I only popped in there occasionally when I had run out of things to read here.

I cannot help thinking all the teddy throwing was just that 'teddy throwing' and in fact it always took two to get those threads going in the wrong direction.

If you don't like something that someone writes and you make your point then that is it, there is no need to keep stoking the fire.

I'm not the greatest woodworker but since being a member here I am a lot better so I owe everyone who contributes here a great deal of gratitude.

It's a shame as some of those that moved I respected for their skill and contribution so I have lost out.

I do agree with Dodge about the PM's though. 

Ah well!

Mick


----------



## Grahamshed (22 Jul 2014)

I second everything Mick said


----------



## Harbo (22 Jul 2014)

There's no harm in joining - I'm a member of several forums.
Some people take this inter web stuff far too seriously?

Rod


----------

